
What Initial Coin Offerings Are, and Why VC Firms Care - wslh
https://hbr.org/2017/03/what-initial-coin-offerings-are-and-why-vc-firms-care
======
snackai
Sometimes ICOs are pulled off by scammers. Look for HEAT-coin for example.

